

Steve Jobs on iPhone Lock-In: Sorry, but we like it just the way it is. - st3fan
http://waffle.wootest.net/2008/06/29/writing/

======
allenbrunson
wow, an email from jobs himself.

it's still early days in all of this. apple is in a tricky situation. they
don't have free rein here like they do with the mac. they have to cooperate
with the wireless carriers at least a little bit.

as they develop more and more clout in this space, i think the situation will
get friendlier.

